

Short story about OpenPGP for iOS and OS X – ObjectivePGP - krzyzanowskim
https://medium.com/@krzyzanowskim/short-story-about-openpgp-for-ios-and-os-x-objectivepgp-9994547d4bea

======
krzyzanowskim
Two months ago I decided to change the status quo with regard to the access to
message encryption using the OpenPGP open protocol in iPhone...

